# Burst mode while shooting raw



## mikan1089 (Sep 17, 2012)

I Have a canon t3i with a sandisk class 10 30mbs and shoot raw. While shooting burst mode I can get off 6 shots then my camera buffers. If I get a faster sd card will it buy me a few more shots in burst mode?


----------



## table1349 (Sep 18, 2012)

No


----------



## mikan1089 (Sep 18, 2012)

Bummers


----------



## Tiberius47 (Sep 18, 2012)

The burst mode depends not only on the speed of the card (how quickly the camera can transfer the images to the card) but also how quickly the camera can process the data into a usable raw file.  Using a faster card won't make the camera work any faster.


----------



## Garbz (Sep 18, 2012)

If the camera is slower in RAW than JPEG then the processing throughput is not the bottleneck. 

However there's a limit to how fast a controller can write to a card too. A bit of googling as to what is the fastest card the camera can support may be in order. I wouldn't put an incredible card in an entry level camera because it would be a waste of money.


----------



## table1349 (Sep 18, 2012)

If you read page 76 of your manual the listed maximum number of photos in raw burst mode is 6.


----------



## mikan1089 (Sep 18, 2012)

I can't find what the fastest card my camera can handle I've tried searching google with mixed reviews and my manual says nothing about it. If anyone knows let me know.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 19, 2012)

Have you tried contacting Canon?


----------



## table1349 (Sep 19, 2012)

mikan1089 said:


> I can't find what the fastest card my camera can handle I've tried searching google with mixed reviews and my manual says nothing about it. If anyone knows let me know.


Have you R.T.F.M.?  Try page 141.


----------



## KmH (Sep 19, 2012)

FWIW, published card speed relates to uploading from the card to a computer, not the speed a cameras can write to the card. The camera's buffer is more the limiting factor as long as Class 6 cards or faster are used.
Flash memory - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The Canon T3i is an entry-level consumer grade camera and being able to write 6 Raw files in a burst is actually pretty good for an entry-level camera.

If you want faster and longer burst mode than that, you would need to upgrade to a prosumer or pro grade camera rather than just a memory card.



> Any sufficiently advanced technology is indistinguishable from magic. - Arthur C. Clarke


----------



## ceejtank (Sep 19, 2012)

gryphonslair99 said:


> If you read page 76 of your manual the listed maximum number of photos in raw burst mode is 6.





gryphonslair99 said:


> mikan1089 said:
> 
> 
> > I can't find what the fastest card my camera can handle I've tried searching google with mixed reviews and my manual says nothing about it. If anyone knows let me know.
> ...





KmH said:


> FWIW, published card speed relates to uploading from the card to a computer, not the speed a cameras can write to the card. The camera's buffer is more the limiting factor as long as Class 6 cards or faster are used.
> Flash memory - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> The Canon T3i is an entry-level consumer grade camera and being able to write 6 Raw files in a burst is actually pretty good for an entry-level camera.
> ...




Agree with all the above. Also - you could shoot in JPEG as sometimes JPEGS can catch more. For example on the 1DX i've read it does 12 FPS raw in burst mode, but can take in 14 FPS in Jpeg (was in a gizmodo article).

The 7D I have shoots at 8 FPS, however I notice in raw in actuality I've found it closer to 7 FPS(shooting L raw + L JPEG), which isn't a big deal to me, might be my memory card. 6 FPS is actually pretty good though for entry level. You could always buy that new samsung callphone that shoots 20 in burst mode.. not sure how many per second it is.. haha


----------



## mikan1089 (Sep 19, 2012)

gryphonslair99 said:
			
		

> Have you R.T.F.M.?  Try page 141.



I meant could my camera handle a sd card class 10  95mbs.


----------



## table1349 (Sep 19, 2012)

Well, on page 141 it says to use a Class 6 card or higher.  Class 10 is higher than class 6.  
You can use SD, SDHC and SDXC cards.


----------



## mikan1089 (Sep 19, 2012)

I guess you don't have a picture of Einstein for nothing.


----------



## MLeeK (Sep 19, 2012)

No need to get snarky. It's there. Black and white. Anything higher than a class six card. 

As Keith said (up there somewhere) the speed of the card has more to do with the speed at which it can upload to the computer-not the camera. So, your camera can use ANY class card. Below 6 will slow it down, but above 6 won't speed it up. 6 is where the camera's speed writes at. The only benefit from a faster card will be in the time it takes to transfer to the computer.


----------



## mikan1089 (Sep 19, 2012)

MLeeK said:
			
		

> No need to get snarky. It's there. Black and white. Anything higher than a class six card.
> 
> As Keith said (up there somewhere) the speed of the card has more to do with the speed at which it can upload to the computer-not the camera. So, your camera can use ANY class card. Below 6 will slow it down, but above 6 won't speed it up. 6 is where the camera's speed writes at. The only benefit from a faster card will be in the time it takes to transfer to the computer.



Your right sorry. Thanks to everyone that responded with the helpful replies. Mahalo


----------



## table1349 (Sep 20, 2012)

mikan1089 said:


> I guess you don't have a picture of Einstein for nothing.


Before Einstein came up with his most famous theory of realitivity, he developed the lesser celebrated but all important first rule of ownership. That rule being.......*R*ead *T*he *F*reaking *M*anual.


----------



## KmH (Sep 20, 2012)

A famous quote often attributed to Einstein:



> Insanity: doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results.


----------

